# Mollie the campervan



## Molliesb (Feb 17, 2020)

We’re celebrating Mollie’s first birthday (as our van) the end of this month. Have previously renter a MoHo to do the NC500, last year we did short trips to Lewis/Harris/Skye and England, our plans for this year are to visit Orkney and Ireland.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 17, 2020)

Hiya, welcome to the forum. Any piccies of Mollie? We like piccies on here.......


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome from me in Co Antrim,come up norf and then cross to Donegal,you will not be in a better place.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi welcome  from Scotland enjoy your adventures, you will love Orkney,


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi and welcome love Orkney some of us will be there in June.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Hiya, welcome to the forum. Any piccies of Mollie? We like piccies on here.......



Of course they would have to become a full member to post pictures which I would heartily recommend.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 18, 2020)

Full membership is always a good idea. Access to the poi files alone is worth the price, half the price of BritStops & more parkups by far!...


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome Molly
From Peggy the motorhome.


----------



## The laird (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Millie Master (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello 'Mollie' from my beloved 'Millie'


----------

